# Kodiak Power Cakes (Flapjack and Waffle Mix)?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I've come across this brand that I'd never heard of.....

https://kodiakcakes.com/power-cakes/

Looking at the ingredients, would you say this is non-fat? And, it could get stored longer? It's higher in protein than regular pancake mix. 
Anyone used this brand before? How was it?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Their page is convoluted against cellphones. Whole grain wheat means gluten which will go bad after a while. No matter how non-fat they say the milk product is, there's fat in there of some level. I wouldn't expect it to last long term. I know it's supposed to be much healthier but it is more than twice as much as store bought, before shipping. To each his own.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I would just make my own healthy pancakes. 

2 cups whole wheat flour
2 tablespoons white sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 1/4 cups buttermilk
2 eggs
3 tablespoons vegetable oil

you can use buttermilk, butter powder,and eggs from your stores. I got this recipe from Cooks Illustrated and have used it many times. The pancakes are great. There are others on the internet as well. If you store and grind your own wheat then all the better

al


----------

